# Clasificación de valvulas



## ALJOBIN (Jul 3, 2008)

hola a todos, esta vez les escribo para ver si me pueden ayudar con la clasificación de valvulas, encuentro solo hojas de datos, distribuidores, pero en si lo que necesito son articulos que hablen acerca de las válvulas eléctricas, neumáticas e hidraulicas, en el libro de creus de instrumentacion hay varios tipos de valvulas pero no de acuerdo a esta clasificación, espero me puedan ayudar, gracias de antemano


----------



## thors (Jul 4, 2008)

busca por    festo


----------



## PEBE (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo solo se que se clasifican unicamente por sus vias y sus posiciones en cuestion de neumatica e hidraulica


----------

